# Upgrade 9.2 PPC to 10-RELEASE



## kclark (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm trying to upgrade an old G5 that I use as a dev enviornment from 9.2 to 10-RELEASE.  I'm using `freebsd-update` but it seems there are some problems with the server


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.0-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I tried changing the server as suggest in another thread with no luck.  Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 17, 2014)

kclark said:
			
		

> I'm trying to upgrade an old G5 that I use as a dev enviornment from 9.2 to 10-RELEASE.  I'm using `freebsd-update` but it seems there are some problems with the server.


You don't state which version of FreeBSD-9.2. If you're on FreeBSD-9.2-STABLE, the update servers do not have anything for your system. The freebsd-update(8) utility only works on release versions of FreeBSD.


----------

